# Neuaufbau



## Unit_Moebius (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo
hatte noch einen ältern Carver Rahmen rumliegen und wollte mich mal an einem kompletten Aufbau rantrauen.
Finde ist ganz gut geworden, was meint ihr ? Verbesserungsvorschläge immer her damit.

Rodi Blackrock, XLC Evo 26“
Schwalbe SmartSam 57-559 26x2,25
Magura Storm SL2 180mm/160mm Scheiben
Magura MT4 Bremsen
Shimano XT SL-M780 Shifter
Shimano XT FC-M785 38/24 Kurbel
Shimano HG-X11 Kette
NC-17 STD II Pro Pedale
Shimano XT FD-M785 Umwerfer
Shimano XT CS-M771-10 Kasette
Shimano XT RDM-786 Schaltung
WTB Silverado Sattel
NC-17 EmpireSPro Sattelstütze
Rahmen Carver CV-148-48
Magura Menja 130mm


----------

